
The Overwhelming Bias of the Mainstream Media - dialoguediscou
https://medium.com/dialogue-and-discourse/the-overwhelming-bias-of-the-mainstream-media-5eeec64439e1
======
Ozzie_osman
"Funnily enough, the over-coverage of Trump by the media actually gave him an
edge when it came to the election. Despite the fact that negative news on
Trump were the norm, they only gave Trump more publicity. A prime example
that, the lower the media sinks, the more it backfires on them."

THAT is the only part of the article that rings true. Trump deserves all the
negative media coverage in the world, but the media's lack of tact and
professionalism ends up helping him and reinforcing his narrative.

------
sigmaprimus
Divide and conquer, let's split the media up into mainstream, alternative,
right and left wing. Once everyone chooses sides we can pick them off one by
one? I'm so sick of this crap, I used to like watching fox news and CNN, late
night talk shows, even SNL but now I guess I'm suffering from fatigue, I don't
know if it's the media's fault, Trumps fault or both but it is all
depressingly constant negativity from both sides. Sorry I know this isn't the
place for that rant but neither is the place for this article.

~~~
BLKNSLVR
_" Depressingly constant negativity"_

Outrage is a media-bankable commodity of unlimited supply.

